# .



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Nope, it is not a coincidence. It is not a dress code Per se bit it certainly is a deeply ingrained tradition. You won’t get kicked out for slacks. In inclement weather it is much more acceptable. I have won in pants in a very cold, rainy outdoor show. But, 90% of the time I am in a skirt.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

business casual for most shows. Pants are worn but not usually, dk why! Anney usually wears pants (k9design) .I have certainly seen my share of undies during stacking, so I'm glad that the hemlines are getting less leggy...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I cannot wear skirts so when I showed Lana I wore nice dress pants (they were knit pants though, not khakis) with a business casual blouse (might have been too casual). I had a fancy blouse but my handler teacher and my breeder both said it was too booby and I should pick something more conservative. I also wore a tight fitting tank under my blouse to lessen any chance of boobage/cleavage/impropriety. 

I brought a suit jacket to go with the pants but left it in the car. I am saving this outfit as my "show attire"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've seen people like Connie G Miller wearing pants while showing her dogs and definitely female judges have worn pantsuits. In theory, if the judge is wearing a pantsuit, the handlers should be OK.

Some people aren't very comfortable wearing skirts. It's OK.

Kinda on the same note if you choose to wear a skirt, kinda wear one long enough and "stretchy" enough to bend over in (and skirts are more typically forgiving than dresses for this)... and black skirts go with everything and aren't as distracting.... sometimes have seen interesting clothing choices out there which basically you would think the women would have been better off wearing a nice pair of jeans with a blazer. :surprise:

One of the last shows I did, there was a woman wearing a peak-a-boo skirt (it was black with eyelet holes) with little tiny biker shorts beneath. More than one judge (in other rings!) were turning around and looking at her running her dog (collie) around!!! 

And likewise, there was a handler this past weekend who was wearing a voluminous skirt that unless she was showing a huge dog was bound to distract from her dog! I have no idea what breed she had, but wager it was not big enough for her to be wearing that skirt. 

*** FWIW - if we could wear shorts, sandals, and blazer tops - I'd be all over that. There are some business casual shorts that I stare at in certain catalogs... >


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Slacks are OK. I used to wear pants all the time. Finally my friend said enough already we're going shopping. I've worn more skirts ever since! They are easier to run in!
If you're going to wear a skirt always wear panty hose and close toed shoes.
Honestly it came down to this...if you want to be taken seriously, act and look like a professional.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Slacks are OK. I used to wear pants all the time. Finally my friend said enough already we're going shopping. I've worn more skirts ever since! They are easier to run in!
> If you're going to wear a skirt always wear panty hose and close toed shoes.
> Honestly it came down to this...if you want to be taken seriously, act and look like a professional.


Hmm...I wonder who that was!! You are rocking those shirts!


----------

